# Selling Old TiVos...



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

I will be replacing my HR10-250 with an HR2X box in the near future. I also have an old R10 that has been deactivated for about two years. These TiVo boxes work great and have been rock solid. I am simply transitioning to MPEG4 HD boxes for my last line.

As they both work fine, I thought I would sell these as SD DVRs through Craigslist, EBay, etc. My question is, should I remove the access cards before selling them? I seem to recall that personal information on my account may be on an access card and that I should not sell it with the unit. The new owner would then have to purchase a new access card from D* and activate. 

Comments?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

If you can find someone who wants them, I would definitely remove the access cards.


----------



## Tim Godsil (Dec 4, 2007)

Dont know if this has changed.

You have to talk to the right people in the card department. I used to be able to buy a used receiver, and stick my card in it, and have programming.

Its called marrying and divorcing a card, I dont know if Directv still does it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Tim Godsil said:


> Dont know if this has changed.
> 
> You have to talk to the right people in the card department. I used to be able to buy a used receiver, and stick my card in it, and have programming.
> 
> Its called marrying and divorcing a card, I dont know if Directv still does it.


Very rarely.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Tim Godsil said:


> Dont know if this has changed.
> 
> You have to talk to the right people in the card department. I used to be able to buy a used receiver, and stick my card in it, and have programming.
> 
> Its called marrying and divorcing a card, I dont know if Directv still does it.


While that might still be true, he still should remove his access card prior to selling the receivers to someone else.

*@erosroadie*

Contact the Access Card Team of DirecTV to see if they want the access cards back. If not, they'll usually just request that you shred them.

- Merg


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

The Merg said:


> While that might still be true, he still should remove his access card prior to selling the receivers to someone else.
> 
> *@erosroadie*
> 
> ...


Merg, et al:

Many thanks for your thoughts/comments. I'll contact D* first before placing these on the open market...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

While the receiver may be owned, all Access Cards are property of DirecTV and should not be sold. DirecTV will want them returned or destroyed.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> While the receiver may be owned, all Access Cards are property of DirecTV and should not be sold. DirecTV will want them returned or destroyed.


Found that out when I tried to sell an old H20 on E-Bay with the access card. DirecTV had the listing removed and when I asked why was told:

_The problem with the auction was that it contained an access card which remains the property of DIRECTV. If you relist the auction without the access card no further action will be taken against it.

If you are in possession of any DIRECTV Access Cards, please return them to the following address:

DIRECTV, Inc.
Attention: The Office of Signal Integrity
P.O. Box 1080
El Segundo, CA 90245

Many thanks for your cooperation.

Investigations and Compliance_


----------

